#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  >  درخواست نرم افزاری برای باز شدن صفحات سایت در محیط ویندوز!

## farah676

با سلام
در صورت امکان راهنمایی فرمایید من چگونه میتوانم مانند قالب سایت و در محیط ویندوز نرم افزار و فایل هایی را بخش بندی و تیک زدن به روی نام مورد نظر وارد زیر مجموعه شوم . مانند قالب سایت مثلا بخش تلویزیون و زیر مجموعه های مختلف آن ولی در محیط ویندوز آیا نرم افزار خاصی دارد؟
با تشکر و عرض احترام
مسعود اصفهانی

----------

*Khalili*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## صابری

> با سلام
> در صورت امکان راهنمایی فرمایید من چگونه میتوانم مانند قالب سایت و در محیط ویندوز نرم افزار و فایل هایی را بخش بندی و تیک زدن به روی نام مورد نظر وارد زیر مجموعه شوم . مانند قالب سایت مثلا بخش تلویزیون و زیر مجموعه های مختلف آن ولی در محیط ویندوز آیا نرم افزار خاصی دارد؟
> با تشکر و عرض احترام
> مسعود اصفهانی


 به نام خدا 
سلام آقای اصفهانی. اگر ممکن است بیشتر توضیح دهید. راستش متوجه منظورتان نشدم؟‌
 آیا با rar نمیتوانید چنین کاری کنید؟

----------

*sajjad-d*

----------


## farah676

با سلام
جناب صابری عزیز منظور من این بود که بخش تعمیرات سایت شامل زیر مجموعه های تلویزیون-خودرو-ویدیو و ....... میباشد که نیز آن بخش ها دارای زیر مجموعه های ( مثلا تلویزیون : چینی - پاناسونیک - ال جی و .....) میباشد که با تیک زدن بروی نام مورد نظر وارد بخش مربوطه میشویم .
کمکی من از شما دوستان داشتم این است که آیا این کار را در محیط ویندوز میتوان  اینکار را انجام داد 
قربان محبت شما

----------

*hamed_hp*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*

----------


## مصطفی رحمانیان

> با سلام
> در صورت امکان راهنمایی فرمایید من چگونه میتوانم مانند قالب سایت و در محیط ویندوز نرم افزار و فایل هایی را بخش بندی و تیک زدن به روی نام مورد نظر وارد زیر مجموعه شوم . مانند قالب سایت مثلا بخش تلویزیون و زیر مجموعه های مختلف آن ولی در محیط ویندوز آیا نرم افزار خاصی دارد؟
> با تشکر و عرض احترام
> مسعود اصفهانی


سلام 
چنین امکانی در قالب وجود ندارد 
شما فقط می توانید به قسمت تنظیمات شخصی رفته و با تغییر حالت نمایش تایپینگ شکل ها و روش را تغییر دهید
موفق باشید

----------

*sajjad-d*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام
> جناب صابری عزیز منظور من این بود که بخش تعمیرات سایت شامل زیر مجموعه های تلویزیون-خودرو-ویدیو و ....... میباشد که نیز آن بخش ها دارای زیر مجموعه های ( مثلا تلویزیون : چینی - پاناسونیک - ال جی و .....) میباشد که با تیک زدن بروی نام مورد نظر وارد بخش مربوطه میشویم .
> کمکی من از شما دوستان داشتم این است که آیا این کار را در محیط ویندوز میتوان  اینکار را انجام داد 
> قربان محبت شما


 به نام خدا 
سلام دوست من. ایده جالبی است. در محیط آکروبات میتوان لینک داد. یعنی عناوین را با زیر شاخه ها نوشت و به آنها لینک داد. 
فقط اگر پستی یا عنوانی جابجا شود و یا آدرس سایت تغییر کند همه را باید تغییر داد. 
غیر از آن اگر از صفحات اصلی سایت کپی بگیرید هم با باز کردن مجدد ان صفحه و کلیک روی عناوین صفحه مورد نظر باز خواهد شد.

----------

*sajjad-d*

----------


## sajjad-d

*من درست نفهمیدم چی شد* 

*میخواهید اطلاعاتی که داخل هارد دارید را به این شکل طبقه بندی کنید ؟*

----------

*farah676*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> *من درست نفهمیدم چی شد* 
> 
> *میخواهید اطلاعاتی که داخل هارد دارید را به این شکل طبقه بندی کنید ؟*


 به نام خدا 
سلام آقا سجاد. نخیر. میخواهند برنامه ای باشد که در محیط ویندوز؛ مثلا با کلیک کردن روی "بخش تلویزیونهای سامسونگ"؛ بخش تلویزیونهای سامسونگ سایت باز شود و همینطور با کلیک کردن روی زیر شاخه ها ...... 
البته فکر کنم خود فایر فاکس هم در حالت آفلاین این کار را انجام دهد.
به شرطی که قبلا آن صفحه را باز کرده باشید و در حافظه ذخیره شده باشد.

----------

*sajjad-d*

----------


## sajjad-d

*سلام آقای صابری
نرم افزار در این باره هست ولی معرفی کردن این نرم افزار به ضرر سایت میشه
همان بهتر که معرفی نشه !!*

----------

*صابری*

----------


## Mahmoodi

سلام 
قبلا تولبار های برای استفاده از دوستان طراحی میکردیم که روی اینترنت ایکسپلرر نصب میشد و به حالت کشویی داشت و دوستان روی هر انجمن کلیک میکردند به همان انجمن وارد میشدند

----------

*hamed_hp*,*sajjad-d*,*xl150*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*

----------


## farah676

با سلام
احتمالا تمام دوستان منظور مرا با محتویات داخل سایت بصورت افلاین اشتباه گرفتن بجز آقای سجاد .
منظور من طبقه بندی فایل ها و نرم افزار ها در هارد با شمایل سایت و اصلا با اینترنت کاری ندارم و می خواهم نرم افزار ها و فایل ها را مثل صفحه اصلی این سایت در هارد برای قسمت بندی برنامه ها داشته باشم و نیز بتوانم آنرا بتوان به دیگر دوستان ارائه کنم

----------

*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

شما نیاز به یک برنامه ساده دارید که فایلها رو فقط دسته بندی کنید و براتون بیاره. تا اینجاش مشکلی نیست. اما مشکل اینجاست شما که نمیتونید کل فایلهای سایت رو روی هاردتون داشته باشید. مگر اینکه با نرم افزارهای فعلی خودتون اینکار رو انجام بدید

----------

*farah676*,*sajjad-d*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## farah676

با سلام
جناب نکویی عزیز من نرم افزاری برای طبقه بندی فایل ها در هارد دارم که عملکرد آن شبیه صفحه اصلی سایت باشد یعنی با رفتن بروی نام مورد نظر تغیر رنگ داده و با کیلیک کردن وارد آن بخش مورد نظر بشود و نه محتویات یک سایت را می خواهم داشته باشم و نه با اینترنت کاری دارم و برنامه ها ونرم افزار های شخصی خودم را در هارد دیسگ ,طبقه بندی می خواهم کنم
قربان شما

----------

*sajjad-d*

----------


## farah676

> *من درست نفهمیدم چی شد* 
> 
> *میخواهید اطلاعاتی که داخل هارد دارید را به این شکل طبقه بندی کنید ؟*


با سلام
بله

----------

*nekooee*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## sajjad-d

*سلام

با نرم افزار info bank میتوانید این کار را انجام بدهید*

----------

*nekooee*,*جمشيدا*

----------


## farah676

> *سلام
> 
> با نرم افزار info bank میتوانید این کار را انجام بدهید*


با سلام
از راهنمایی تان تشکر می کنم و آیا این نرم افزار قابلیت فونت فارسی را دارد و آیا میشود با آن فایل ها قسمت بندی و دارای زیر مجموعه نمود.
قربان شما

----------

*nekooee*,*sajjad-d*

----------


## nekooee

از این دست نرم افزارها زیاده. اگر می خواهید دقیقا مثل سایت ما باشد کاری نداره روی لوکال یک ویبولتین قفل شکسته نصب کنید بعد مثل سایت ما همینجور تقسیم بندیش کنید نیازی به هیچ نرم افزاری هم ندارید. از نرم افزارهای زیادی هم برای دسته بندی و نگهداری فایلهاتون می تونید استفاده کنید

اما من هیچ کدوم رو توصیه نمیکنم و فکر میکنم پوشه بندی و دسته بندی فایلها با خود ویندوز راحت ترین کار است. چرا فایلهاتون رو پوشه بندی نمیکنید؟ من خودم یک بانک دارم که ابتدا تقسیم بندی کلی رو انجام دادم. مثلا :
نرم افزارهای اینترنت 
نرم افزارهای سیستمی
نرم افزارهای امنیتی 
.
.
.


بعدش هم در هر کدوم تقسیم بندیهای خودش رو دوباره انجام دادم. من نمی دونم چرا وقتی با خود پوشها ها میشه اینگونه تقسیم بندی کرد شما دوباره دنبال نرم افزاری میگردید.

در هر حال من راهنماییتون کردم که مثل سایت هم بتونید تقسیم بندی خود رو انجام دهید. این رو هم بگم اگر ویبولتین رو روی لوکال نصب کنید برای استفاده از نرم افزارها باید مثل سایت دانلود کنید تا قابل استفاده باشه البته سریع دانلود میشن دقیقا مثل کپی کردن داخل هارد اما به هر حال نمیتونید برید یک فایل رو از پوشه بردارید چون پسوند فایلها تغییر میکنه به php. برای این هم یک راه حل هست به جای آپلود فایل داخل پست لینک بدید از هاردتون مثلا اینجوری:
//D:/tamirat/flash/n89.exe
این رو هم بگم سوالتون اصلا ربطی به چیزی می خواین نداشت و هیچ کس اول متوجه نشد شما چی می خواین. شما باید می گفتید نرم افزاری می خواین که توسط اون بتونید فایلهای خودتون رو مشابه سایت دسته بندی کنید و تایپیک بندی کنید. این خیلی فرق داره با عنوانی که شما انتخاب کردید.


درضمن اگر یکم به برنامه نویسی ویژوال بیسیک هم آشنایی داشته باشید خیلی راحت میتونید نرم افزاری بسازی که کارتون رو انجام بده. بدین گونه که یک صفحه درست میکنید در وسط اون عنوانها رو می گذارید و هر عنوان رو لینک میکنید به نرم افزار یا پوشه مورد نظر. این روش از بقیه روشها بهتر است. نرم افزار رو که اجرا کنید با کلیک بر روی عنوانها (مشابه تایپیکها) وارد پوشه مورد نظر میشید یا برنامه مورد نظر اجرا میشه.
من فکر میکنم این روش آخر از بقیه روشها خیلی بهتر هست  میتونید حتی با ظاهری شبیه به سایت درستش کنید ولی به صورت اجرایی که دیگه کاری به لوکال هم نداره. برنامه نویسی هم در حد مبتدی بلد باشید کافیه چون هیچ کدی نیاز ندارید فقی باید بنویسید و لینک بدید همین

----------

*farah676*,*صابری*

----------

